# LRB Plugins @ Photographers Toolbox Support



## zorn

*Changing the style of the Gallery Nav arrow images in LRB Exhibition.*

hello all, 

I would like to change the shape and style of the Gallery Nav arrow images in LRB Exhibition. Can anyone point me in the direction of resources (tutorials, videos) to solve this problem?

thanks


----------



## Victoria Bampton

As far as I know, the only resources are the videos and instructions on this page: http://lrbplugins.com/shop/web/lrb-exhibition/


----------



## Sean McCormack

LRB Web Plugins are now at Photographers-Toolbox.com. This thread is here to give support for LRB Portfolio, LRB Exhibition and LRB Showcase. Please specify which plugin you're seeking support on in your post.


----------



## dhk

I changed the gallery nav arrow, like you can see in the on youtube. I want to use the nav arrow ../left3.png en ../right3.png. Somehow the ;eft one apears but the right one does not show. Other right arrows are working. I tried to change the filename in a filename of a right nav arrow the works but some the "originel arrow still appears. If I use ../left3.png for the right side it works. only my arrow points to the left. Does anyone has an idea how I can fix this?

I also have problem with the copyright sign+2013 at the bottem of every page. It looks good when the gallery's are selected. But when your on the homepage, and also about/contact/blank the copyright sign+2013 moves up a little bit and goes over the gallery names. (the two words are both visible but because they are on top of each other you are not able to read them.


----------



## dhk

*LRB exhibition the" ©2013"-sign moves up when I change from gallery to home page*

Hi!

I am a new member, not really a computer persoon and try to make a website with LRB Exhibition. I works great!

There are only two problems. One with the gallery nay arrow (i posted it in an other thread) and one with the "©2013"-sign

The "©2013"-sign is on the bottom of every page.
When I am in my gallery's it stay's on the right place, but when I click/go to home/about/contact/blank(i changed it in cv) the "©2013"-sign moves up a little bit. The text goes over the menu (gallery, home/about/contact/blank). And the text become difficult to read. I can not move the menu, because then it will go over the nummer of my gallery (1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9  10 11     3 of 11)

Does someone know how I can stop the "©2013"-sign from moving?

Thank you!


----------



## Victoria Bampton

Welcome to the forum dhk!

I've dropped Sean a tweet - hopefully he'll be able to drop by, as he'll know the answer better than anyone.


----------



## Sean McCormack

dhk said:


> I changed the gallery nav arrow, like you can see in the on youtube. I want to use the nav arrow ../left3.png en ../right3.png. Somehow the ;eft one apears but the right one does not show. Other right arrows are working. I tried to change the filename in a filename of a right nav arrow the works but some the "originel arrow still appears. If I use ../left3.png for the right side it works. only my arrow points to the left. Does anyone has an idea how I can fix this?
> 
> I also have problem with the copyright sign+2013 at the bottem of every page. It looks good when the gallery's are selected. But when your on the homepage, and also about/contact/blank the copyright sign+2013 moves up a little bit and goes over the gallery names. (the two words are both visible but because they are on top of each other you are not able to read them.



The video is old. The arrows only need to be 50X50 or so now. Best thing is to locate the current default arrows and copy from them. In version 1.0, the size was fixed at 900X600. When people wanted larger images, the arrow method became redundant, so now they're just normal icons. I'll add this to the FAQ.


----------



## Sean McCormack

Victoria, my web plugins are now part of Photographers-Toolbox.com with Tim.


----------



## Sean McCormack

It shouldn't really move like that at all. I'll go have a peek at this. What browser are you viewing in?


----------



## Victoria Bampton

Great, thanks for the update Sean


----------



## dhk

Hi Sean and Victoria, Thank you both for your quick anwser!

I use Safari on my apple, but the moving of the "©2013" is also in Lightroom-LRB exhibition. I have a photo's attached to with the "©2013" up and down.
I will also put some pictures on the arrow thread. If it is very difficult to keep the "©2013" on one place, i will skip it there and put it on the cv page.






I have no idea of the attachmend of the photo's works. if I do not see the pictures when I post this reply I will send them to Sean his email adress.

Thanks again, Dirk


----------



## Sean McCormack

dhk said:


> Hi Sean and Victoria, Thank you both for your quick anwser!
> 
> I use Safari on my apple, but the moving of the "©2013" is also in Lightroom-LRB exhibition. I have a photo's attached to with the "©2013" up and down.
> I will also put some pictures on the arrow thread. If it is very difficult to keep the "©2013" on one place, i will skip it there and put it on the cv page.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea of the attachmend of the photo's works. if I do not see the pictures when I post this reply I will send them to Sean his email adress.
> 
> Thanks again, Dirk



Hi Dirk, 
There's a manage attachments section in the Additional Options section where you upload images, for future reference.

I've explained in the previous post that you need a smaller arrow than the original one from the older version. The new arrows are silver, so you need to look at them and use that size to create a new arrow. The original ones were part of a 450X600 PNG file, which would now put the right arrow 400 pixels too far to the right. And that's your problem. The arrow is supposed to be 50X50px. If the arrow you're using is not 50X50, then it will not work. right3 is an old arrow from the first version of LRB Exhibition and is 450X600 so will not work. The left version works because the left arrow is on the left side the 450 width arrow, so it within the 50 pixel width needed to be visible, so appears to work. 

Solution: Crop right3 to be 50px wide if you want to use that arrow in particular.


As to the copyright text moving, I'll investigate it, I haven't noticed it in Safari myself, but it was a concern as I developed it-it didn't appear though.


----------



## Sean McCormack

Hi Dirk,
You've moved the Menu offset to bring the menu down under the photo. This was given loads of leeway to put it below the copyright text when it was designed, which keeps the menu position fixed on each page, away from image numbers etc.


----------



## dhk

Hi Sean,

Super, thank you!
It works, I am not that fast:blush:. And also my bad English made I needed some more explanation.
I noticed that there are two LRB_Exhibition.lrwebengine files in webgaleries.
When I changed with the second one it worked.

I put the menu back. Just was pulling all the controlpanels, too look what ment for and after a while the menu was down.

LRB exhibition is a great programme and works very good for people like me, thanks for developping it.

Bye Dirk


----------



## Sean McCormack

Hi Dirk, 
I'll make a whole new set of arrows, and remove the old ones to avoid confusion. 
Sean


----------



## nacho

*Customizing LRB exhibition*

Hi there I'm newbie in this forum, hope that I can find an answer.
I just bought LRB Exhibition and there are (for the moment) 4 things that I can't figured out.

1 How to get the menu bar all the way to the top instead working with the menu bar on the bottom???
2 The background color of the whole page is a gradual dark to gradual light, and I would like it to be just white.
3 The last thing is that when I  go from photo 1 to photo 2 or photo 3 there is not an space in between, and I would like it to have a small white gap in between photos...From horizontal to vertical no problem, but when I have to horizontals they look attached.
4 Does Exhibition has a scroll bar system??? and the arrows, how can I replace them??

This is it for the moment  
Thanks for your help


----------



## Sean McCormack

Hi Nacho,
1. You can't. There are no settings to allow this. f 
2. Turn off the background image in the font and body section. Then set the colour in the Color Palette. 
3. That's because that photo is smaller than the gallery width. There's nothing can be done about that except cropping to fit. What you're asking isn't possible with this design. 
4. a)No it doesn't. b)The arrows should both be 50px X 50px. Place them in the resources folder inside the plugin folder (LRBExhibition.lrwebengine in Web Galleries in the Lightroom folder; access this from Preferences>Presets>Show Lightroom Presets folder). See some of the previous posts here for more about sizing the arrow. The reference them in the Gallery Nav Arrows section of Appearance. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## nacho

Hello Sean,Thanks for your answers. After good amount of reflection I decided to download the trial version of Portfolio...
I'm almost clear with everything, but the only thing that I can't get out of the site is the psychedelic drawing behind the site, if you know what I'm talking about. 
Thanks for your help


----------



## Sean McCormack

Look for the background image section and delete the text from it.


----------



## pckidz

*LRB Exhibition - jerky transition of slides in Safari & Chrome*

Dear Sean

I am having problems with jerky and inconsistent timing between transitions, especially when used on safari on ipad (chrome has similar results on Win 8). Is there a way to smoothen this? It will also be nice if you add a few transition effects, especially 'fade' which is very classy and will hide the jerks to the eye.

regards


----------



## Sean McCormack

scottbarnettphotography said:


> Hey all,
> 
> When I run LRB Showcase 1.22 all I get is a black screen where the images should go (yes, I have selected images in the bar at the bottom).  I tried removing the plugin and installing from a fresh download, and I am running a full version of the plugin.  Thoughts?
> 
> Mac OSX 10.8.4
> Lightroom 4.4
> LRB Showcase 1.22



Hi Scott,
Sometimes Lightroom can take ages to load a gallery, any gallery in fact. There's nothing that can be done about it that I'm aware of. Save your settings as a template, then try a different gallery, then go back using the template. This works sometimes. I don't see it often though. 
And you should really update to the latest 4.X version of Lightroom for bug fixes!


----------



## Sean McCormack

pckidz said:
			
		

> Dear Sean
> 
> I am having problems with jerky and inconsistent timing between transitions, especially when used on safari on ipad (chrome has similar results on Win 8). Is there a way to smoothen this? It will also be nice if you add a few transition effects, especially 'fade' which is very classy and will hide the jerks to the eye.
> 
> regards




You have control over the transitions times. All it sets is the jquery animation time. You could try 0 for no transition and then the next image loads immediately (if loaded already, other wise it'll load then). Fading require an entirely different sent of code, and isn't particularly compatible with how this is coded. I do have feature changes and additions planned and will look at this. Last time I looked, it did require an entire recode, meaning a paid upgrade to a 2.0 version.  

One other comment: if you have  large files at very high quality, it makes for huge gallery size to load, which inevitably affect performance.


----------



## pckidz

Thanks for promptly addressing it. I usually load two versions one for mobile device (900x600) and one for desktop 1200x800) on the website - 4 galleries and about 10 pix per gallery. These are at quality 70. Bigger problem with smaller devices running on 3g or wifi. I tried several variations of time and found that a transition of 3000 msecs with display times of 5000 msecs probably works best. However the problem starts when the viewer wants to move forward or backward - the display goes a bit berserk. Also I noted that the sliding in of the new image is often jerky as it does not slide smoothly - not sure why it does that. If the new version is able to handle transitions better I would gladly pay for the upgrade (hope you have a special for existing customers!)

Some of the new features you consider:
1. a script to include automatic diversion to lower res image by detecting a mobile device with vertical format (may be a premium version 
2. fine user adjustment option of the display brightness of home page description and site title fonts.
3. A full screen option - I would gladly pay for something like this http://iralippkestudios.com/
4. Option to have home page cycle through different images every time - may be from first gallery.
5. Option to collapse some of the sections of the site info - or break down site info into separate sections - right now a bit long.


----------



## scottbarnettphotography

*LRB Showcase:*

1) I don't know if Sean (the plugin maker) follows these threads, but I was wondering if there has been any resolution with Chrome about the gallery resize issues.  This is my favorite gallery creator and it would be a shame is this is not fixed.

2) I would be happy to pay for an upgrade to this plugin that includes a *Facebook Like button* and a *Google + share button*.  I know there are buttons that will redirect to these sites, but I would rather people share my photos rather than redirect.

Cheers,

Scott

scottbarnettphotography.com


----------



## Victoria Bampton

He does, but he's away at the minute.  He's aware of the post, so I'm sure he'll drop by when he gets back.


----------



## zorn

*Changing the style of the Gallery Nav arrow images in LRB Exhibition.*

hello all, 

I would like to change the shape and style of the Gallery Nav arrow images in LRB Exhibition. Can anyone point me in the direction of resources (tutorials, videos) to solve this problem?

thanks


----------



## dhk

Hi!

No question. Just wanted to say, I would be very happy if the above suggestions would be in a new version of LRB exhibtion.
And for me it would be very ok to buy a new version or to pay a bit extra to Sean for doing all this work.

1. a script to include automatic diversion to lower res image by detecting a mobile device with vertical format (may be a premium version 
2. A full screen option - when you click on the pictures 
3. Option to have home page cycle through different images every time - may be from first gallery. 
4. the facebook like button
5 a more elegant way to put in a sidebar with the textpages (now my menu disappears when I put in a sidebar)

Thank you!

Dirk

www.dirkkome.nl


----------



## Sean McCormack

Hi Scott, as you know, Chrome changed internally. Right now it looks like the only way to solve this bar Google fixing their bug is a complete rewrite. I have logged the bug with Google. I am working on a new full screen plugin. I should be able to transfer some of this code to showcase when all is done. I'm just in the busiest part of the year with little free time to address coding issues. I do have time put aside in Sept for this.

Both the like and plus buttons normally direct to your page, not to specific images. I can put in a paste box for the code-there can be guarantee that it won't break something though.


----------



## Sean McCormack

Hi Dirk, 
1. I do intend making the galleries more responsive (which is the term used for what you describe).
2. Not in the remit for this gallery at all, I'm afraid. It's a bit like asking a public bus driver to drop your at your house. 
3. I've done this on older versions of my site. The problem is it needs PHP which is not previewable in Lightroom. It needs to be on a server to be visible. 
4. As with the previous poster, I can add a blank section to paste code,  but there's no guarantee that it won't break something. 
5. I really don't know what you mean with this Dirk. 
Best,
Sean


----------



## dhk

Hi Sean,

Thank you for your quick reply!
Good to hear you are busy in this time of ecomical toughness.

Great you take this suggestions with you if you build a knew LRB exhibkition.
If 3 and 4 would work on the website it would be great.
I have no friends in Lightroom so nobody could like me if it was previewable.
With 5 I mean , it would be nice for me to have two pages one about and one blank (cv) where I can put more text then fit on the page.
So there would be a standard sidebar to scroll down without losing the menu. Like I have http://www.dirkkome.nl/blank.html . 

Hope to hear from you end of september/ october!

Bye,

Dirk


----------



## Sean McCormack

dhk said:


> Hi Sean,
> 
> Thank you for your quick reply!
> Good to hear you are busy in this time of ecomical toughness.
> 
> Great you take this suggestions with you if you build a knew LRB exhibkition.
> If 3 and 4 would work on the website it would be great.
> I have no friends in Lightroom so nobody could like me if it was previewable.



Previewable means you can see it in Lightroom. You cannot view PHP files (a web coded file) in Lightroom, so you can't check if the images are showing at all, let alone the right ones. It simply doesn't allow it. 



dhk said:


> With 5 I mean , it would be nice for me to have two pages one about and one blank (cv) where I can put more text then fit on the page.
> So there would be a standard sidebar to scroll down without losing the menu. Like I have http://www.dirkkome.nl/blank.html .
> 
> Hope to hear from you end of september/ october!
> 
> Bye,
> 
> Dirk



I do intend adding adding an autoscroll (overflow:auto into the text boxes. My bad, because I had intended to do this much sooner. I could add a No Image checkbox potentially too, so there's no background photo. I'll fix the scroll as soon as I get time, checkbox for a later version.


----------



## Sean McCormack

BTW Dirk, 
if you add 



		Code:
	

.abouttext, .contacttext, .hometext, .blanktext { overflow:auto; }

to the end of lrb.css after exporting, you'll get the scrolling everywhere. Just need to get it into the code when I'm at the studio.


----------



## dhk

Hi Sean,

Thank you, I going to try this tomorrowmorning.

Just finished my second website. The first one is for my art work, the new one for clients.
It works good, exept for the phototitles.
With my first site ( www.dirkkome.nl) when you go with the mouse over a photo the title appears.
With the new one (www.dirkkomefotografie.nl ) there appears a black square.
Did I do something wrong or forgot to put a check somewhere?

Good weekend!
Dirk


----------



## Sean McCormack

Hi Dirk,
I've redone the caption code, so that solves the issue of anything additional showing. I've added a section in the footer to place your own code. 

There's a blog post on changes here, but I've a few more things to do before it's ready to release. http://lightroom-blog.com/2013/10/17/ongoing-lrb-exhibition-work/


----------



## dhk

Great, thank you!



Sean McCormack said:


> Hi Dirk,
> I've redone the caption code, so that solves the issue of anything additional showing. I've added a section in the footer to place your own code.
> 
> There's a blog post on changes here, but I've a few more things to do before it's ready to release. http://lightroom-blog.com/2013/10/17/ongoing-lrb-exhibition-work/


----------



## larrywre

Using 1.43 LRB exhibtion:

I noticed a problem with the menu links, hover color was not working. After changes to lrb.css, hover color now works.
I moved the a:hover & a:active.

From W3schools.com :

When setting the style for several link states, there are some order rules:


a:hover MUST come after a:link and a:visited
a:active MUST come after a:hover

Hope this is of use,

Larry


----------



## Sean McCormack

larrywre said:


> Using 1.43 LRB exhibtion:
> 
> I noticed a problem with the menu links, hover color was not working. After changes to lrb.css, hover color now works.
> I moved the a:hover & a:active.
> 
> From W3schools.com :
> 
> When setting the style for several link states, there are some order rules:
> 
> 
> a:hover MUST come after a:link and a:visited
> a:active MUST come after a:hover
> 
> Hope this is of use,
> 
> Larry



Hi Larry, you may not be aware that it's Lightroom that generates the CSS (rather than the plugin), and it doesn't ever do it in order like as required for proper rendering of a:hover. So much for the cascading bit of cascading style sheets. That's why the generated CSS is littered with "!important"-trying to make sure it hasn't done too much damage. 
Potentially one could create a different css on export, but it's a mammoth task. That said, the link ccss could possibly be put in a separate file, which I think is more feasible.  I'll put that on the list for the next update.


----------



## dhk

*lost my scrollbar*



Sean McCormack said:


> BTW Dirk,
> if you add
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> .abouttext, .contacttext, .hometext, .blanktext { overflow:auto; }
> 
> to the end of lrb.css after exporting, you'll get the scrolling everywhere. Just need to get it into the code when I'm at the studio.



I uploaded new pictures to my website and now I am totaly lost where to put _.blanktext { overflow:auto; } _It is very stupid, tried all kind of places.
I think it was on the top of the page. Can somebody piont it out for me?

Many thanks,

Dirk


<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml">
<head>
<title>dirk kome</title>
<meta http-equiv="content-type" content="text/html; charset=ISO-8859-1" />
<meta name="Keywords" content="Dirk Kome, fotografie, photography, reportage, kunst, art, familie, family, boerderij, Farm, Rockanje, Amsterdam, commercial photography" />
<meta name="Description" content="Dirk Kome, fotografie, photography, reportage, kunst, art, familie, family, boerderij, Farm, Rockanje, Amsterdam, commercial photography" />
<meta name="generator" content="LRB Exhibition 1.2 plugin for Adobe Photoshop Lightroom" />
<link href="resources/css/lrb.css" rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" />
<link rel="icon" type="image/x-icon" href="/favicon.ico" />
<!--[if IE]><style type="text/css"> #navcontainer { margin-top:0;} </style><![endif]-->
<!--[if lt IE 7.]> <script defer type="text/javascript" src="resources/js/pngfix.js"></script> <![endif]-->


<!-- <link href="resources/css/style.css" rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" /> -->


<script type="text/javascript">
window.AgMode = "publish";
</script>


      <script type="text/javascript" src="resources/js/live_updatelr3.js"></script>



 </head>
<body>


<div class="portfolio_content">
<!-- Slideshow HTML -->
<div id="slideshow"><div class="logo"><a href="index.html"><img src="logo.png" alt="dirk kome" /></a></div>


  <div id="slidesContainer">   

 			<div class="slide">
			 			<div class="blanktext"><h1 onclick="clickTarget (this, 'nonCSS.blankTitle');" id="nonCSS.blankTitle" class="

HERE MY CV STARTS.

<br></p><p onclick="clickTarget (this, 'nonCSS.blankDescription2');" id="nonCSS.blankDescription2" class="textColor"></p><p onclick="clickTarget (this, 'nonCSS.blankDescription3');" id="nonCSS.blankDescription3" class="textColor"></p></div>

			</div>

   </div>
<div class="desc">
<div id="navcontainer"><ul id="nav">
<li><a href="gallery1.html">Rockanje</a></li><li><a href="gallery2.html">Amsterdam</a></li><li><a href="gallery3.html">Polder</a></li><li><a href="gallery4.html">Zuidland</a></li><li><a href="gallery5.html">Outside</a></li><li><a href="index.html">home</a></li><li><a href="about.html">about</a></li><li><a href="contact.html">contact</a></li><li><a href="blank.html">cv</a></li><li><a href="http://dirkkomefotografie.nl" target="_blank">Assigments</a></li>
</ul></div></div>




</div>
<!-- Slideshow HTML -->
</div>
<div class="footer">
<p onclick="clickTarget (this, 'nonCSS.copyright');" id="nonCSS.copyright" class="textColor">&copy; 2014</p></div>
<script type="text/javascript">

				var gaJsHost = (("https:" == document.location.protocol) ? "https://ssl." : "http://www.");
				document.write(unescape("%3Cscript src='" + gaJsHost + "google-analytics.com/ga.js' type='text/javascript'%3E%3C/script%3E"));

</script>
<script type="text/javascript">
		try {
			var pageTracker = _gat._getTracker("UA-38476107-1");
			pageTracker._trackPageview();
		} catch(err) {}




</script>  </body>




</html>


----------



## dhk

Hi Sean & Victoria,

I wanted to try the new LRB Exhibition 1.44. And now only the first gallery is working. What is the best to do? Can I turn it back to 1.40 or can I pay and registrate this version?

Hope to hear from you!

Dirk


----------



## Sean McCormack

dhk said:


> Hi Sean & Victoria,
> 
> I wanted to try the new LRB Exhibition 1.44. And now only the first gallery is working. What is the best to do? Can I turn it back to 1.40 or can I pay and registrate this version?
> 
> Hope to hear from you!
> 
> Dirk


The FAQ is pretty clear on this one Dirk, click the retrieve my serial button.


----------



## dhk

Sean thanks for your quick reply! I searched for the plugin manager in my computer, Lightroom and in the download file, but didn't found it. Where can I find it?  Dirk


----------



## Sean McCormack

dhk said:


> Sean thanks for your quick reply! I searched for the plugin manager in my computer, Lightroom and in the download file, but didn't found it. Where can I find it?  Dirk



It's the first panel in the Plugin Manager when you add the unzipped download from Photographers Toolbox.


----------



## Patrick Olin

Hello Sean,
I'm using the LRB Portfolio plugin for LR5 to design a website. When I click gallery 2 or gallery 3 the about page appears and the external links disappear. I have the about page disabled, it should never appear at all.
www.ontheflypix.com 
Any help correcting this is appreciated. Thank you!

Patrick Olin


----------



## Sean McCormack

Patrick Olin said:


> Hello Sean,
> I'm using the LRB Portfolio plugin for LR5 to design a website. When I click gallery 2 or gallery 3 the about page appears and the external links disappear. I have the about page disabled, it should never appear at all.
> www.ontheflypix.com
> Any help correcting this is appreciated. Thank you!
> 
> Patrick Olin



I've gone through the site and the external links are on all pages, and I'm not see an about page. Maybe you need to clear the cache? Did you have a version with an about page and no links at any stage? These may be cached, and that's what you're seeing.


----------

